# Son iPad relativement faible



## desertea (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je trouve que le niveau sonore (prise casque) de l'iPad est très faible. Certains d'entre vous on-t-il réussi à "débrider" le volume de la bête ?

Je sais qu'il existait un petit logiciel pour iPod, connaissez vous un soft similaire pour iPad ?


----------



## boodou (20 Juin 2010)

Déjà des problèmes d'audition ?


----------



## desertea (20 Juin 2010)

Non du tout !! Mais au boulot je connecte des petits HP non amplifiés sur mon iPad et comparé à mon iPod c'est équivalent à 50% du volume !!


----------



## bugman (20 Juin 2010)

Vérifie l'état de : Reglages > iPod > Egaliseur de volume (normalement sur 0) et volume maximum (qui doit être sur "non"). Apres tu peux trouver un réglage d'equalisation qui te donnera un peu plus de patate et investir dans des écouteurs intra auriculaire (d'un casque à l'autre le volume peut varier beaucoup).


----------



## desertea (20 Juin 2010)

Tout est correctement paramétré !!  
Merci

Je vais attendre un petit soft pour faire "sauter" le bridage européen, ça ne devrait pas tarder !!


----------



## benkunz (13 Juillet 2012)

Desertea, as tu finalement règle ton problème? J'ai le même que toi...


----------

